# Lotto/Belisol kit revealed



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

And newsflash, it's ugly.

Lotto-Belisol Reveals 2012 Kit | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

not crazy about the over sized "OTTO" on the short but the jersey looks good enough.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

I like the colour blue they chose. Not too sure about the white squiggle on the jersey though.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm having a hard time seeing how the bibs and jersey tie together. They just look poorly designed.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

robdamanii said:


> And newsflash, it's ugly.
> 
> Lotto-Belisol Reveals 2012 Kit | Cyclingnews.com


Is it the kit or the model? He looks like some sort of methed out Eddie Haskell. 

Most of the pro kits have some ugliness. This one will fit right into the peleton.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

lemonlime said:


> Is it the kit or the model? He looks like some sort of methed out Eddie Haskell.
> 
> Most of the pro kits have some ugliness. This one will fit right into the peleton.


why are they using neo-pro instead of Van Den Broeck or Greipel? Or even Henderson or Lars Bak?

It's bad enough nobody knows who is on Lotto-Belisol and what this Lotto-Belisol is. But they don't seem to advertise their best riders either.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

They look just fine. Not as ugly as some. Not as pretty as others. Easily identifiable. And about the idea that the shorts and jersey don't go together, I hope it becomes a trend. It makes the strip look more like regular clothes, and less like some sort of stretchy dorky superhero costume.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

I like the colors. It would be better if the bibs tied into the jersey more. But it is different which I guess is the point.


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

i am probably in the minority, but i really liked the omega-pharma lotto kits... this, meh. the design on the jersey is kind of odd, but at least it isn't the saxo-bank/sungard eagle-screaming-out-the-crotch.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

robdamanii said:


> I'm having a hard time seeing how the bibs and jersey tie together. They just look poorly designed.


I agree. They look like they were designed by committee....bibs in one room and tops in another. Brought together in the light of day and this is what you are left with.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Looks like a continuation of the design the women's team has been using. 
Moving billboard. Fine by me.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Two different kits?


----------



## thalo (Jul 17, 2011)

dougydee said:


> I like the colour blue they chose. Not too sure about the white squiggle on the jersey though.


its not exactly a white squiggle, its a white field with a big blue O from the lotto logo.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Like the more bold graphics on the shorts - should have carried over to the jersey somehow.


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

Like the shorts. Don't know about the jersey, looks like someone drew some random shapes and called it a day.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Both parts look good imo, but I'm also bothered by how they don't really flow with each other. Would've been cooler if the huge (L)OTTO carried from the jersey to the shorts like mentioned above.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

As said previously, they are moving billboard. You can't ask them to be pretty.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Like the kit, don't like the model


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Like the kit, plus it scores points because it isn't black/red/white.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

Even the rider looks unsure about it.

Anyway, what happened to Quickstep? I thought the two teams had merged.


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

lemonlime said:


> Is it the kit or the model? He looks like some sort of methed out Eddie Haskell.
> 
> Most of the pro kits have some ugliness. This one will fit right into the peleton.


don't know how many people will get the Eddie Haskell reference, but good one. it seems a lot of those neo-pro Euros have that pimply, discotech moussed look.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

The Weasel said:


> Even the rider looks unsure about it.
> 
> Anyway, what happened to Quickstep? I thought the two teams had merged.


Omega-Pharma Quickstep and Lotto Belisol.


----------



## Chadwick890 (Oct 14, 2010)

Kit doesnt look bad, reminds me of the female team.....only less sand bags


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

lemonlime said:


> Is it the kit or the model? He looks like some sort of methed out Eddie Haskell.
> 
> Most of the pro kits have some ugliness. This one will fit right into the peleton.


No, he looks sort of like a real life Beavis, from Beavis and Butthead. 

As for the Kit ... I just don't think the jersey meshes well with the shorts/bibs. Though they share the same colors, the design of the top, I think, should blend in design with the bottom.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Juergen Roelandts with a mean looking Ridley Noah with integrated brakes and Campagnolo Record EPS.








Now ditch those Euruses for a pair of 80mm Bora Ultra Twos and you're ready for Milano-Sanremo, son. And remember to change your shoes.


----------

